
Tesla Doesn’t Even Have a Model 3 Beta Prototype Yet - einars
http://blog.caranddriver.com/tesla-doesnt-even-have-a-model-3-beta-prototype-yet/
======
nfrly
obscenely click baity, but the idea the article eventually gets around to is
that the car is the beta.

it is rather curious that consumers seem to have embraced this.

